# Canister Set



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

What could be better than a day in the shop, Easter Sunday, 72 degrees and well after 3 1/2 weeks of a bronchial infection and finally my Doc said Friday that I could get back in the shop this weekend. Here is the start of a canister set. There will be 4 or them. One holding flour, one for sugar, one for coffee and one for tea. They will be 10", 9", 8" and 7" tall and 6" to 7" across. They will be anchorsealed and put away to dry. As you can see I have 3 more blocks to rough turn. I have been in contact with Mike Mahoney about this project. He has been helpful and is a really nice guy. Anyway hopefully they will turn out because I happen to get some pecan from Mike Smith in North Carolina. They will be 8 X 8 X 12 for another set of 4 canisters.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

is that maple? and then a new set of pecan.. how long do you have to let them set after the anchorseal ? do you use a moister meter. nice start anyway...


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Bernie:

1. do you turn those green and then let them "age" or did you use polyethylene glycol?

2. that anniversary clock in the background -- is it working? I'm been able to resurrect mine and is now chugging along quite nicely. Of all timepieces I'm missing a water clock and a 14 chime pendulum clock. I think I'll forget about the water clock though.

3. such blocks of wood are prone to checking and splitting over time. How do you prevent this from happening. If I were going to do this, I'd glue up 6 or 8 sides then turn that. I wouldn't risk working on a whole block. Even bowls would scare me.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Ron and Rick. They are indeed maple and are now rough turned green. I cover them in anchorseal (water based waxy seal). They are drying on the floor which will be about 4 to 6 months. I have did one other set out of end grain wood and no cracks. I will start weighing them around the 4th month and when they stop losing weight for several days in a row (probably a week) then they will be dry and ready to return to the lathe for finishing. I can't wait for the pecan to get here. The wood is suppose to be beautiful.

Since I have started using the anchorseal method for the last two years I have only lost one bowl out of about 50 or so and one hollow form out of 35 or so. I only turn green wood except I use kiln dried wood for my mini birdhouses, ornaments, pendents, etc. 

Yes Ron those are 400 day anniversary clocks in the back ground. One was my mothers, my grandmothers (my dad's mom) and the other grandmother (my moms mom). I have about 40 in the background that are in my collection. My most expensive one is my Seth Thomas No. 18 Jewelers Regulator worth about $21000.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

BernieW said:


> Thanks Ron and Rick. They are indeed maple and are now rough turned green. I cover them in anchorseal (water based waxy seal). They are drying on the floor which will be about 4 to 6 months. I have did one other set out of end grain wood and no cracks. I will start weighing them around the 4th month and when they stop losing weight for several days in a row (probably a week) then they will be dry and ready to return to the lathe for finishing. I can't wait for the pecan to get here. The wood is suppose to be beautiful.
> 
> Since I have started using the anchorseal method for the last two years I have only lost one bowl out of about 50 or so and one hollow form out of 35 or so. I only turn green wood except I use kiln dried wood for my mini birdhouses, ornaments, pendents, etc.


There's a method that is worth sticking in the back of one's mind for later retrieval. Thanks Bernie.



> Yes Ron those are 400 day anniversary clocks in the back ground. One was my mothers, my grandmothers (my dad's mom) and the other grandmother (my moms mom). I have about 40 in the background that are in my collection. My most expensive one is my Seth Thomas No. 18 Jewelers Regulator worth about $21000.


I only recognized the tall one. I guess that the other two tall ones are anniversary clocks too? I have nothing of value. If I did, I wouldn't know what to do with it. I can't afford the time or effort in conserving history. Too much responsibility for me.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Your welcome Ron. Yep most of my 400 day clocks aren't worth much and I have around 20 but they are nice clocks and I like'em. Most of the other clocks I have are worth from $250 to around $700 except for the one.


----------

